# Pasta para soldar como lubricante



## Cerezo B (Oct 30, 2021)

tengo un ventilador dañado y me quede sin grasa para el motor. se puede usar esta crema resbalosa? no se endurece? No tengo mucho conocimiento de esta


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 31, 2021)

Ni se te ocurra.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2021)

Prueba. Si gripa es que no era buena idea.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2021)

ElectroKu dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra.




Y tampoco los tipicos lubricantes líquidos/aerosol, como el WD40


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

Unas gotitas de aceite para máquinas de cocer que es buen fino, como último recurso aceite para el motor del auto


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dicen que el lubricante de cadena de bicicleta esta pensado para trabajar con tierra, agua, y suciedades varias. Está siempre presente, nada de crujidos o roces de metal en la cadena, comprobado.

Justo leyendo en un hilo y le encuentro sentido 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 273563
> 
> Y tampoco los tipicos lubricantes líquidos/aerosol, como el WD40


¿Por qué es inadecuado el WD40?
Por saber, claro. Lo he usado con ventiladores con buenos resultados, pero si no resulta bueno, pues mejor saberlo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Por qué es inadecuado el WD40?


No es inadecuado, es muy bueno, todo vuelve a funcionar con un solo apretón. 😄


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No es inadecuado, es muy bueno, todo vuelve a funcionar con un solo apretón. 😄


Lo he usado en coolers de PC, ventiladores de techo, una vez con un ventilador de pie, el cual la helice no se sostenia dado el desgaste de la tuerca/tapa del medio, y lo remedie con un tarugo de tamaño adecuado (quedo feo, pero resistente), y claro, quise saber que tal vez podía estar equivocado.
Aún recuerdo cuando lo preste y me tiraron el tubito y me dijeron que fue porque pensaron que no servia para nada  (semejante calentura), y un alma generosa me regalo uno, dado que ya se le había terminado .


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Dicen que el lubricante de cadena de bicicleta esta pensado para trabajar con tierra, agua, y suciedades varias. Está siempre presente, nada de crujidos o roces de metal en la cadena, comprobado.
> 
> Justo leyendo en un hilo y le encuentro sentido
> 
> ...



El wd40 se evapora


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dicen que el disolvente es lo que se evapora y el lubricante es lo que queda del wd40, si se que como todo lubricante, nada dura para siempre.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Dicen que el lubricante de cadena de bicicleta esta pensado para trabajar con tierra, agua, y suciedades varias. Está siempre presente, nada de crujidos o roces de metal en la cadena, comprobado.
> 
> Justo leyendo en un hilo y le encuentro sentido
> 
> ...


Si es así, los lubricantes de cadena de motos/bicicleta trabajan de esa manera... Nosé cómo, pero no sé pega la tierra.
Lo echas, lo dejas actuar un rato y después salís a andar tranquilo...

El WD40 se seca al tiempo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

ahhh, todo aclarado, o sea, mejor usar lubricantes de cadena a WD40.
Si, que se seca, si, me ha parecido, siempre algo queda.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

Si, pero si podes usar una gotita de aceite va a ser mejor, ya sea de máquinas de cocer que es muy fino, o como último recurso los que se usan para motores de autos que están preparados para trabajar a ciertas temperaturas, tanto bajas como altas.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

El aceite de máquinas de coser es economico, el de para motores, pues no
¿tiene sentido comprar el aceite de 4000 mangos para motor?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

Existe una grasa especial para altas temperaturas, que si la pones ante una flama, no se derrite ni se quema, es como inmune al fuego.
Me parece que es una grasa sintética.
Yo la mezclo con grafito en polvo y se la pongo a los ejes de los ventiladores caseros de piso, y jamás vuelven a atorarse.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Existe una grasa especial para altas temperaturas, que si la pones ante una flama, no se derrite ni se quema, es como inmune al fuego.
> Me parece que es una grasa sintética.
> Yo la mezclo con grafito en polvo y se la pongo a los ejes de los ventiladores caseros de piso, y jamás vuelven a atorarse.


Viene grasa grafitada, se usa para gas, es resistente aunque muy pastosa y dificil de aplicar en determinado lugares.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Viene grasa grafitada, se usa para gas, aunque es muy pastosa


Sí, también la venden así y se usa mucho en las máquinas para hacer tortillas, pero yo tengo kilos de grafito malla 120 que uso para hacer tinta conductiva, así que también lo aprovecho para eso.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿tiene sentido comprar el aceite de 4000 mangos para motor?


Si el motor del auto lo necesita, y lleva ese tipo...pues si.
 Sino, se funde y sale más mucho más caro! 😂...



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Existe una grasa especial para altas temperaturas, que si la pones ante una flama, no se derrite ni se quema, es como inmune al fuego.
> Me parece que es una grasa sintética.


Será la que se usan en los fusores de toner ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Si el motor del auto lo necesita, y lleva ese tipo...pues si.
> Sino, se funde y sale más mucho más caro! 😂...


Bueno, eso es evidente, lo di por sentado, por eso no lo aclare. Además que el hilo no van los tiros por lubricar motores de auto
Me refería a pagarlo exclusivamente para lo otro.
Concluyo que no, que en todo caso, se puede usar si es que algo te sobra y no cuentas con el otro


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Será la que se usan en los fusores de toner ?


Sí, así es. Se usa grasa grafitada.
Yo la preparo con vaselina grado puro y le agrego grafito.
Esto no lo hago con fines de reparación al cliente porque no me gusta reparar impresoras, pero como aquí en el taller requerimos impresiones láser, yo mismo le doy mantenimiento a los cartuchos de tóner y los recargo.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me refería a pagarlo exclusivamente para lo otro.
> Concluyo que no, que en todo caso, se puede usar si es que algo te sobra y no cuentas con el otro.


A eso me refiero, tal vez tenías algún bidóncito en el baúl y con unas gotitas alcanzaba...
En fin, ni se te ocurra usar pasta para soldar!


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El aceite de máquinas de coser es economico, el de para motores, pues no
> ¿tiene sentido comprar el aceite de 4000 mangos para motor?


comprar....


el aceite de motor es prácticamente gratis, por que siempre  
 siempre queda algo en los envases


----------



## J2C (Oct 31, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> comprar....
> 
> 
> el aceite de motor es prácticamente gratis, por que siempre
> siempre queda algo en los envases



Pasa que muchas veces pecamos de miserables y en los venta de aceite no es necesario comprar 10 litros, con solo pedirles alguna botella plástica usada conseguimos las 2 ó 3 gotas que necesitamos.


Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> comprar....
> 
> 
> el aceite de motor es prácticamente gratis, por que siempre
> siempre queda algo en los envases


No tengo aceite para motores, a menos que compre o pida, como dicen, pero si andan mejor el de máquinas de coses, puest prefiero adquiri ese.


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No tengo aceite para motores, a menos que compre o pida, como dicen, pero si andan mejor el de máquinas de coses, puest prefiero adquiri ese.


el de maquina de coser también se evapora  

es mucho mejor el de motor


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Pues preguntare si lo venden suelto al de motor, sino usare de cadena de bicicletas, ese de seguro no se evaporara.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

Recuerdo que cuando era más joven y quería un poco de aceite para la cadena de mi bicicleta, solo buscaba un bote de basura en cualquier gasolinera y con encontrar uno era suficiente para embarrar toda la cadena con el sobrante.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Lamentablemente en mi ciudad la tendencia de usar bicicletas ha desaparecido bastante debido a los robos de las mismas, y al final la gente se harta de estar pendiende de que no te la curren. Salvo que la uses como elemento de trabajo, y se procura usar una fuerte cadena, no un seguro de cable, dado que con un alicate te lo rompen, y el otro requiere un incomodo cortacadenas.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 31, 2021)

Hay unos aceites que contienen PTFE (teflón) y son muy buenos ya que el coeficiente de fricción del ptfe es super bajo, hay otros aceites de cadena que son secos, los echas y se evaporan y queda una capa, pero no se como funcionarían en estos casos, en mi opinión el aceite hidráulico es uno de los mejores aceites multipropósito, tiene buena una buena viscosidad, ni muy alta ni muy delgada, la mugre no se pega, tiene una resistencia a la humedad casi perfecta, lo mejor es que también lo puedes conseguir gratis como el de motor, llegas a una gasolinera y pides un tarro vacío de esos aceites para dirección hidráulica, por lo general es rojo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Parece que al final el aceite de motor es el que esta ganando, la que se me ocurre es que uno puede adquirir una jeringa con aguja para cargarla y dispensarlo en zonas dificiles y de mejor manera y luego devuelves el resto y limpias aguja y jeringa, aunque eso último sera algo engorroso XD


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Parece que al final el aceite de motor es el que esta ganando


O sea que... ¡Viva el SAE-40! 😄


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> O sea que... ¡Viva el SAE-40! 😄


Interesante, no conocia esa sigla, aca me indica algo interesante y este no es para caerse de espaldas


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Parece que al final el aceite de motor es el que esta ganando, la que se me ocurre es que uno puede adquirir una jeringa con aguja para cargarla y dispensarlo en zonas dificiles y de mejor manera y luego devuelves el resto y limpias aguja y jeringa, aunque eso último sera algo engorroso XD


con un gotero plástico reciclado


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 31, 2021)

Yo creería que el sae 40 es un poco viscoso para una cadena o un buje de ventilador, yo usaría sae 20 para estos casos


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Parece que al final el aceite de motor es el que esta ganando, la que se me ocurre es que uno puede adquirir una jeringa con aguja para cargarla y dispensarlo en zonas dificiles y de mejor manera y luego devuelves el resto y limpias aguja y jeringa, aunque eso último sera algo engorroso XD


Dejas la jeringa con el sobrante, le pones la tapita de la aguja, la guardas bien y te queda lista para futuras lubricaciones! 

Yo uso 20w50 (mí auto tiene 40 años) más que yo! 
Y SAE90 para la caja de cambios....

Cómo te dicen, pasas por algún lubricentro y pedís alguna botella dónde tenía aceite suelto, con unas gotitas te alcanza ! 
Siempre les queda un fondo que baja lentamente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Por qué es inadecuado el WD40?


Por que...


analogico dijo:


> el wd40 se evapora



Llegue tardisimo.

Tengo un bote de helado de 1/4, lleno de grasa para motor, pero no es la negra, sino la roja que es mas ligera...
Esa es ideal para motores chicos y poco exigentes, como ventiladores y demas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tengo un bote de helado de 1/4, lleno de grasa para motor, pero no es la negra, sino la roja que es mas ligera...


La negra es la "grasa grafitada", muy útil para lubricar bujes de los ventiladores. La roja es la "grasa de litio" que es un lubricante de uso general que tiene buena adherencia a las superficies y muy alta resistencia a los cambios de temperatura.
Yo he usado de las dos para lubricar los bujes de los ventiladores...y andan muy bien si los bujes están en buenas condiciones. Hay bujes que NO se deben lubricar...pero a la larga, siempre hay que ponerle un poco para alargar su vida util. No es que vayan a resucitar de la muerte, pero suele ayudar un poco...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2021)

Lo que yo uso es aceite de motor para soldar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> con un gotero plástico reciclado


Puede ser en determinados casos, el tema que a veces tienes que introducir en un lugar poco accesible, y la aguja de jeringa la veo mas funcional. Onda la función del tubito del w40.

Bueno, el tema es interesante e instructivo, aunque pregunto ¿al final el SAE 20 es el que va bien?
Ya que decian que el SAE 40 es muy viscoso.

No estoy en el tema autos, eso lo admito


phavlo dijo:


> Yo uso 20w50 (mí auto tiene 40 años) más que yo!
> Y SAE90 para la caja de cambios....


Calculo que sera un auto muy bueno, de esos que son para toda la vida (siempre y cuando se mantegan). Hoy en día ese concepto esa casi extinto


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2021)

Estoy bastante desconectado en aceites.
Recuerdo haber usado aceite 40-20 hace años que era bastante viscoso en frío
Últimamente son 40-10 o 40-5 si no me equivoco y son muchísimo mas fluidos en frío.

Respecto a este caso en concreto pues depende, aquí no tenemos bomba, si es viscoso puede que no engrase y no fluya por las rendijas, si es fluido puede que caiga y desaparezca. Pues que pruebe con varios y decida.


PD1. Lo de usar aceite para soldar era trolleo, no quiero ni pensar el pestazo.
PD2. Lo de usar resina de soldar para engrasar es de calibre próximo a lo otro; es verdad que funde y fluye pero una vez recalentada se hace pegajosa en extremo, pocas cosas mas "gripadoras" se me ocurren que resina de soldar en un motor. Si es flux, no tengo claro que el efecto decapante para hacer que se pegue la soldadura no provoque corrosión en ciertos metales.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2021)

Deja de eso existen tipos de aceite digamos no es lo mismo un 20w-50 SL a un 20w-50 SN aparte de la SAE existe el tipo SL SN etc.

Pero antes de reinventar la rueda existe grasa de juntas HOMOCINETICAS que es grasa con grafito y el bote es muy barato.

La grasa BAT-3 es grasa para mecanismos eso es usado en la mecánica, bueno lo digo que tuve taller mecánico.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Menudos matetes,

1) O sea, queda claro que el aceite para autos es bueno para autos, pero no del todo claro para otra cosa.

2) Dicen que el W40 es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana

3) Que el aceite lubricante de máquinas de coser andaría bien y que el para engrasar cadenas de bicicletas, pues que no tanto, ya que es un tanto viscoso, y claro, para que no se salga de la cadena

Como otra opción que pense es aceite lubricante para armas, que sea resistente a las temperaturas y que no chorree mucho ni sea tan viscoso. Más que nada para los casos que se deba de lubricar lugares de dificil acceso, ya que la idea de usar grasa grafitada seria en caso de si tener fácil acceso.


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2021)

.



Perdón, pero que manera de delirar !!!!!


Quién preguntó el sábado no regreso y ya van mas de 40 posteos cada vez más delirantes !!!!!




Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, es cierto, pero tienen gracia y son respetuosos 

Al final el tema derivo en cual puede ser el lubricante más adecuado, incluyendo aquellos que son para determinados fines y no para otros, pero pueden llegar a resultar.

La desaparición o la no reaparición de un interesado no tiene porque marcar el fin de un tema, ya que se le puede seguir sacando jugo y sumar experiencia y aprendizaje con las experiencias compartidas y debatidas.


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2021)

.



Para sacar jugo me compro un kilo de naranjas !!!!!.


Esto es arenar por cualquier lado.


En todo caso se genera un tema específico, pero sí de lubricantes se habla es mejor el Foro Camioneros !!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Bueno, es tu punto de vista, a ti te parece así, a mi no me lo parece, pero se respeta .
También se puede cambiarle el título al posteo, trasladarlo a otro nuevo, etc, o sea, adaptarlo para que sea parte útil del foro.
Bueno, yo lo dejaría aca a eso.


----------



## malesi (Nov 1, 2021)

Falto yoooooo, yo uso esto.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2021)

Yo la verdad cada que le hago cambio de aceite a mi bebé, en un botecito hecho lo que escurre de las botellas de aceite.

No sale mucho pero tampoco le vamos a poner 6 litros a una bisagra 🙄.

Cuando estaba en el taller las botellas que sobraban se escurrían y se llegaba a juntar un litro.
A veces regalabamos aceite a quien pedía para lubricar un ventilador 🤷🏽‍♂️.

En resumen pueden ir a donde hacen cambios de aceite a ver si les regalan un chorrito en una botella.
Fácil y sin preocupaciones.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 2, 2021)

En mi caso, con la varilla del carter, donde se carga el aceite de las motos, se lo he pasado al buje de un cooler (ventilador de 12V), y sin exagerar la gota, y se lubricó excelente. Hasta el momento funciona muy bien.

Lo de eliminar éste post, me parece incorrecto, alguien mas seguro va a venir por una consulta igual, y ya tenemos dónde remitirlo


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 2, 2021)

Saliendo y aprovechando el momento, fui a una tienda de armas local y pregunte por lubricantes, hete aquí que vendedor me enseño uno para armas y me explico el el lubricante para armas es muy pastoso (justo la mención de la viscosidad de algunos para motores) y puede que no sea muy adecuado para ventiladores.

Y adquirí un multiproposito teflonado y me ha parecido notablemente mejor que el W40.







En definitiva, el debate y data del hilo me ha resultado útil para hacerse con un mejor elemento de trabajo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yo el de arma tengo uno en un potecito con vertedor, NO en aerosol, y la verdad que es demasiado invasivo, aceitoso y viscoso.
No recuerdo la marca, pero si les interesa, me fijo.

Por otro lado, conozco gente que ha usado el WD40 en armas, y a pesar de que dice que es adecuado, la tienen que limpiar continuamente, en cambio con el lubricante específico dura un montón, y al renovar, aun sigue quedando lubricado.

En un lugar donde venden y arreglan motos, tenian un tipo de WD40, pero era una grasa en aerosol para cadena, y la verdad me sorprendio el resultado


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 2, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por otro lado, conozco gente que ha usado el WD40 en armas, y a pesar de que dice que es adecuado, la tienen que limpiar continuamente, en cambio con el lubricante específico dura un montón, y al renovar, aun sigue quedando lubricado.


Es justamente lo que me dio a entender el tipo, entre w40 y que se usa el para armas, que sea pastoso, pues no es algo raro, dado que no estaría bueno estar disparando el arma y que te este chorreando, además que por el tema de seguridad, enfrentamientos, eso podría provocar que falle, costandole la vida al portador. Bien lo dices, la tienen que estar limpiando continuamente, y eso no esta bueno.
Tengo un amigo que esta en prefectura y he hablado del tema justo, incluso en relación calidad precio de armas cortas, pero ese es otro tema 

O sea, el w40 sera apto para ciertas cosas y no para otras.

A modo de anecdota, al preguntarle por lubricante para armas, el tipo me pregunto para que arma era y le explique que en realidad no era para un arma, sino un ventilador, y allí se aclaro como es el adecuado para armas, pudiendo no ser adecuado para ventiladores.

Arma de fuego no tengo de ninguna clase, de manera que no tengo que preocuparme por el tema del mantenimiento y funcionamiento adecuado de una.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 2, 2021)

Sorry por el Offtopic.....


----------



## phavlo (Nov 3, 2021)

El TF3 como el de la foto es muy bueno (y nosé si superior al WD40) 

Los lubricantes de armas, hay de diferentes tipo, porque no todas las armas son del mismo material.

Por ej: el WD40 sirve PARA LIMPIAR una pistola Bersa, pero NO PARA LUBRICAR. 
Por qué son de fundición y es muy corrosivo.

En Cambio en una pistola Taurus, no tiene ese problema porque es todo de  "Fierro".


En fin, se empezó hablando de pasta de soldar, se siguió por aceite automotor/wd40, se termina hablando de armas 🤣...

¿Pensaste bien cual de todos vas a usar en tu ventilador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

El señor Tereso B no ha aportado , se lo ha llevado el viento de su propio ventilador !

Cerezo B​De quito
Registrado Sábado a las 10:52 PM
Última visita Domingo a las 12:35 PM


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2021)

Se quito de en medio...

No me pude contener. 😗😗

Las máquinas de afeitar solía engrasarlas con CRC 5-56 o con vaselina.
El 5-56 debe ser más menos como el WD40.


----------



## J2C (Nov 3, 2021)

.



Si va Justo, va Celina también !!!!!


.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> va Celin


 Dion !


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 3, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> El TF3 como el de la foto es muy bueno (y nosé si superior al WD40)
> 
> Los lubricantes de armas, hay de diferentes tipo, porque no todas las armas son del mismo material.
> 
> ...


Y bueno, es el tema de lubricantes y cual puede andar mejor XD
O sea
*Todos los caminos conduncen a Roma *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

Siga la flecha !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## phavlo (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El señor Tereso B no ha aportado , se lo ha llevado el viento de su propio ventilador !
> 
> Cerezo B​De quito
> Registrado Sábado a las 10:52 PM
> Última visita Domingo a las 12:35 PM


Nosé por qué, pensaba que lo había preguntado hellfire4 🤦🏽‍♂️🤦🏽‍♂️...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 3, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> El TF3 como el de la foto es muy bueno (y nosé si superior al WD40)
> 
> Los lubricantes de armas, hay de diferentes tipo, porque no todas las armas son del mismo material.
> 
> ...


*Abre offtopic:*

Hablando con el de prefectura, las Taurus la verdad no las conozco ni nada he sentido, salvo del modelo muy similar (al menos en aspecto) a la Beretta C92, que es justamente el arma reglamentaría y dado que si la pierdes, se te arma una buena (salvo que lo puedas justificar). Pues la amplía mayoría de los prefectos en cuanto adquieren su propia arma, la devuelven a la armería de su cede para nunca volver a sacarla.

La Beretta C92 es considerada un arma que cara es cuestión relación calidad precio y muchos han optado por las Bersa, como la Bersa Thunder Pro 9mm. Arma que ha recibido muchos elogios extranjeros, tanto de países como EEUU y México.
Al no se un arma importada, también la hace bastante más adsequible que la misma Beretta c92






Incluso en comentarios, a muchos extranjeros les sorprende que en Argentina a las Bersa se las desprecie

*Cierra offtopic*


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El señor Tereso B no ha aportado , se lo ha llevado el viento de su propio ventilador !
> 
> Cerezo B​De quito
> Registrado Sábado a las 10:52 PM
> Última visita Domingo a las 12:35 PM



Evidentemente es uno de muchos que se registran y no se los vuelve a ver, a menos que vuelvan a necesitar otra consulta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Interesante, no conocia esa sigla, aca me indica algo interesante y este no es para caerse de espaldas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273586


!Producto genuinamente Grasileiro , yo agarantiu , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## J2C (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siga la flecha !



Va con 







entonces !!!!​


----------



## capitanp (Nov 3, 2021)

No usen WD40 usen un lubricante basado en teflon o silicona


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 9, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> No usen WD40 usen un lubricante basado en teflon o silicona
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273797


El que adquirí para su reemplazo es de ese tipo (se ve un poco más atrás) ha sido toda una mejora tras varios usos, tanto para lubricar los coolers, como puertas, hasta para arañazos de pisos de madera anda que es una maravilla y su olor es agradable, de manera que es hora de darle una patada a ese otro.

Comentario aparte, su adquisión se dió dado que se rompió con lo ortodoxo, y claro, aunque surjan ideas alocadas, puede surgir algo útil e interesante, que de la otra manera mucho más dificil que se de.
Es el tema de siempre, ser creativo, animarse a romper el molde y de saber hallar otros métodos y/o soluciones  en cualquier tema


----------

